# Dox yourself in the vaguest way possible



## PT 522 (Apr 23, 2019)

I live somewhere between the North and South poles and definitely either above, below, or on the equator. I also definitely live in an area with an official time zone.


----------



## verissimus (Apr 23, 2019)

I'm not Donald Trump.


----------



## Golly (Apr 23, 2019)

Boy, do I have a relationship status.


----------



## MediocreMilt (Apr 23, 2019)

I'm not actually MundaneMatt.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Apr 23, 2019)

I live in a country.


----------



## Glad I couldn't help (Apr 23, 2019)

I live on a habitable planet.


----------



## Baby Jane Hudson (Apr 23, 2019)

I'm a blonde, auburn haired, brunette, hairless alpaca who lives above the equator in an area where I see the sun in the morning and the moon at night.


----------



## The Fool (Apr 23, 2019)

I have autism


----------



## Hardinthepaint (Apr 23, 2019)

I live in Sargon's floorboards


----------



## PT 522 (Apr 23, 2019)

verissimus said:


> I'm not Donald Trump.


Sounds like something Trump would say...


----------



## Slartibartfast (Apr 23, 2019)

Bipedal sapient hominid in the vicinity of water, volcanoes, and temperate rain forest.


----------



## SweetDee (Apr 23, 2019)

I live in a society in the current year.


----------



## thejackal (Apr 23, 2019)

I came as ice, I came as a whore
I came as advice that came too sure
I came as gold, I came as crap
I came too clean, and I came as a rat
It takes a long time, but God dies too
But not before he'll stick it to you
I don't know but I've been told
You'll never die and you never grow old


----------



## PT 522 (Apr 23, 2019)

I live within 24,901 miles of the Himalayas


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Apr 23, 2019)

I live in that one place that has that thing.


----------



## Clop (Apr 23, 2019)




----------



## Doc Cassidy (Apr 23, 2019)

My real name is Junior Jenkins (Scooby-Doo was the inspiration behind the "Jinkies"). LOL. I had a birthday recently on the 16th of April, so now I'm 15. I couldn't celebrate it with my friends like I would have wanted to, because I was hitchhiking my way to Ruckersville from Boston. I'm crashing at a house where I have some relatives there (They're the fucking Black Sheep of the family, and they're not close within the same house. It is cool, because they won't rat me out to my parents and siblings. Like I need another damn minute with those assholes who overlook me). And a better part, their house is across the street from Chrissy's house. Sadly, though, the blinds to his bedroom are always closed, but I still get some sights of him and the family out of their house.

I've arrived at my new home a few days ago on the 20th. I'll be spending my Sophmore year and so on in Greene County's High School. I promised I'd write to my gal back in Boston, but what happens here she doesn't have to know.  I'll have to make some new friends come September, but I'll be cool; I'm a stud!

I'll also miss my favorite duo of dudes, Jerry and Dino. They taught me the ropes of high school life; they both were 16. I looked up to them (like I would have for my older sister if she wasn't such a fuckin' cunt). They were a gay couple, and they respected me as a friend only. I made it my Final Realization I was not gay with the help of Jerry and my girlfriend, Lisa. Sweet little whore took me in with gratitude on my 14th birthday. She had a few exes from Middle School, and her mom was a Bondage Queen.

Before then, I had a gay experience in Summer Camp when I was 7. My bunkmates were experimenting, and made me their mo-fo unwilling guinea pig. I was blindfolded during the whole thing, feeling an 8-year old's dick up my ass. I was not thrilled from the ordeal. But last January, I became curious from the recalling of the feeling, so I asked Jerry to show me a night. At first it was neutral, then he made out with me; his breath was minty with a hint of garlic from something he ate; it was cool with me. Then he told me to suck his dick, and I did; the taste and sight did not thrill me. And he sucked mine. He got a rise out of me, but then I started to feel uneasy. It was minor at first, and I promised myself I'd see this through. Finally, he was in me doggy style. As he humped me, I was feeling it both in my penis, and in my gut; worsening as he went on. And eventually, I embarrassed myself grossly. I came AND fucking threw up simultaneously. Jerry had not come yet himself, and out of respect, he withdrew himself and asked me if I was okay. He cleaned me, and my mess on his floor up. I felt soo damn ashamed, but Jerry was kind and understanding to me. And it was then I confirmed it for myself that I was not gay, and Jerry and Dino agreed with me. So with that, I was able to move forward feeling more confident in my orientation.

Anyway, after moving here, I have studied the times of exits and entries from the Chandler Chateau, looking for a pattern. There was definitely one with Robert, morning for breakfast at B.K. and afternoon outings to I.D.K. where. Barbara appears to come out mostly either in the afternoon or night; sometimes in the mornings. And Chris has no set pattern as far as I can tell yet.

But I'll post new stuff as I learn them, some with (hopefully embarrassing) photographs of Chris as I learn and take.

Smell ya later, Junior Jenkins "Jinkies".





A picture to prove I'm real


----------



## PL 001 (Apr 23, 2019)

I'm addicted to air, seems I'm inhaling the stuff 24/7.

I'm also dependent on water and food, and every night I fall unconscious for hours at a time.


----------



## Monolith (Apr 23, 2019)

My Kiwifarms username is Monolith.


----------



## Just A Butt (Apr 23, 2019)

MerriedxReldnahc said:


> I live in that one place that has that thing.


 Oh yea, near that guy, right? Who has that job? 

I’m your neighbor.


----------



## FuckedUp (Apr 23, 2019)

I haven't died yet


----------



## Quijibo69 (Apr 23, 2019)

I live on earth.


----------



## Nekromantik (Apr 23, 2019)

I can confirm that I am a human that lives on this planet.


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Apr 23, 2019)

I'm not a virgin, but I play one on KiwiTV.


----------



## break these cuffs (Apr 23, 2019)

I'm the guy who doesn't like black people.


----------



## DisapprovingCorgi (Apr 23, 2019)

I like pistachios and an ice cold beer. I have toes and feet and ears.


----------



## Scratch This Nut (Apr 23, 2019)

I have hair.


----------



## Thermite (Apr 23, 2019)

I have exactly one social security number.


----------



## betterbullocks (Apr 23, 2019)

I hate every single one of you. All of you are fat, retarded, no-lifes who spend every second of their day looking at stupid ass pictures. You are everything bad in the world. Honestly, have any of you ever gotten any pussy? I mean, I guess it's fun making fun of people because of your own insecurities, but you all take to a whole new level. This is even worse than jerking off to pictures on facebook.
Don't be a stranger. Just hit me with your best shot. I'm pretty much perfect. I was captain of the football team, and starter on my basketball team. What sports do you play, other than "jack off to naked drawn Japanese people"? I also get straight A's, and have a banging hot girlfriend (She just blew me; Shit was SO cash). You are all faggots who should just kill yourselves. Thanks for listening.
Pic Related: It's me and my bitch


----------



## Aquinas (Apr 23, 2019)

I am shmorky


----------



## sad cowboy cat (Apr 23, 2019)

i put on mismatched socks today


----------



## nonperson (Apr 23, 2019)

My name is Robert Paulson.


----------



## Yellow Shirt Guy (Apr 23, 2019)

Live near the great lakes.


----------



## verissimus (Apr 23, 2019)

Fat Pikachu said:


> Sounds like something Trump would say...



Why would Trump hide his identity though?


----------



## Chocolate Guy (Apr 23, 2019)

I am literate.


----------



## Sneakypete (Apr 23, 2019)

I am hat-less, repeat, hat-less


----------



## Billy_Mays_SixPack (Apr 23, 2019)

I can drink Dihydrogen Monoxide without getting sick.


----------



## Vorhtbame (Apr 23, 2019)

I have never had sex with Chris-Chan.

Good hunting.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Apr 23, 2019)

I fucked your mother


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Apr 23, 2019)

WE LIVE IN A SOCIETY

BOTTOM TEXT


----------



## Scratch This Nut (Apr 23, 2019)

I’m Spartacus.


----------



## The Manglement (Apr 23, 2019)

I live in a country that has a problem with Islamic terrorism.


----------



## dopy (Apr 23, 2019)

im not literally hitler


----------



## PT 522 (Apr 23, 2019)

I can access the internet in some way, shape, or form. Whether it is through a library computer, dial-up modem, wireless network, or public/private wifi is yet to be seen.


----------



## Joey Caruso (Apr 23, 2019)

Did you know that I have five fingers on each hand? Now ya know!


----------



## MG 620 (Apr 23, 2019)

I am not dead yet.


----------



## oldTireWater (Apr 23, 2019)

I am not Fat Freddy's Cat.


----------



## JambledUpWords (Apr 23, 2019)

I live somewhere north of the equator and I’m between the ages of 18-30. Also, I’m between the heights of 4’9”-6’0” and I posses two X chromosomes.


----------



## Poiseon (Apr 23, 2019)

I fucked Kim Kardashian in a port-a-potty.


----------



## 160048 (Apr 23, 2019)

I own a dog


----------



## This Is Not An Exit (Apr 23, 2019)

I've been in a hospital at least once in my life.


----------



## Jazz Cat Blini (Apr 23, 2019)

In this moment, I am euphoric. Not because of any phony god's blessing. But because, I am enlightened by my intelligence.


----------



## 2.D. (Apr 23, 2019)

I like gorillaz


----------



## tehpope (Apr 23, 2019)

I still have my feet.



Poiseon said:


> I fucked Kim Kardashian in a port-a-potty.


 OMG Kanye!


----------



## rookie (Apr 23, 2019)

I exist


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Apr 23, 2019)

I have to poop really bad but I don't want to get off the couch.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Apr 23, 2019)

Doc Cassidy said:


> View attachment 736275
> 
> A picture to prove I'm real


Nice tits.

I live in a first world country that doesn't suck.


----------



## crocodilian (Apr 23, 2019)

Local Fat Chick Angry About Jews


----------



## Poiseon (Apr 23, 2019)

tehpope said:


> I still have my feet.
> 
> OMG Kanye!


It's okay. He seemed to really like watching. Said he was a long time Pokemon fan.


----------



## Lunete (Apr 23, 2019)

I live on a planet.


----------



## Clockwork_PurBle (Apr 23, 2019)

I live in a state that has access to a beach.


----------



## Thiccc Weenie (Apr 23, 2019)




----------



## RG 448 (Apr 23, 2019)

I’m your biological father.


----------



## OG 666 (Apr 23, 2019)

Hi my name is Ebony Dark'ness Dementia Raven Way and I have long ebony black hair (that's how I got my name) with purple streaks and red tips that reaches my mid-back and icy blue eyes like limpid tears and a lot of people tell me I look like Amy Lee (AN: if u don't know who she is get da hell out of here!). I'm not related to Gerard Way but I wish I was because he's a major fucking hottie. I'ma vampire but my teeth are straight and white. I have pale white skin. I'm also a witch, and I go to a magic school called Hogwarts in England where I'm in the seventh year (I'm seventeen). I'm a goth (in case you couldn't tell) and I wear mostly black. I love Hot Topic and I buy all my clothes from there. For example today I was wearing a black corset with matching lace around it and a black leather miniskirt, pink fishnets and black combat boots. I was wearing black lipstick, white foundation, black eyeliner and red eye shadow. I was walking outside Hogwarts. It was snowing and raining so there was no sun, which I was very happy about. A lot of preps stared at me. I put up my middle finger at them.


----------



## La Luz Extinguido (Apr 23, 2019)

Name: Jonathan Baun
Address: 1148 De Lane Drive 17
Springfield Oregon 77960
Phone #: 541-666-0532
Ethnicity: Nigger
Car: None
Email(s): Breenbraun1@hotmail.com
Religion: Christian


----------



## TerribleIdeas™ (Apr 23, 2019)

Baby Firefly said:


> I live in a society in the current year.



Current Year + 4, asshole.


----------



## SweetDee (Apr 24, 2019)

TerribleIdeas™ said:


> Current Year + 4, asshole.




Excuse me, it said be vague.


----------



## eldri (Apr 24, 2019)

I'm not female. I just play one online.


----------



## Ghost of Wesley Willis (Apr 24, 2019)

I am dead.


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Apr 24, 2019)

I like the Pokeymans.


----------



## TaterBot (Apr 24, 2019)

Beam me up, Scotty.


----------



## deodorant (Apr 24, 2019)

im feeling fresh


----------



## Cedric_Eff (Apr 24, 2019)

I live in Tokyo and I work at an business that deals in food logistics.


----------



## pentylspacer2600 (Apr 24, 2019)




----------



## TerribleIdeas™ (Apr 24, 2019)

Baby Firefly said:


> Excuse me, it said be vague.



Apology accepted.


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Apr 24, 2019)

I'm not actually an attack helicopter


----------



## war has changed (Apr 24, 2019)

My name is Yoshikage Kira. I'm 33 years old. My house is in the northeast section of Morioh, where all the villas are, and I am not married. I work as an employee for the Kame Yu department stores, and I get home every day by 8 PM at the latest. I don't smoke, but I occasionally drink. I'm in bed by 11 PM, and make sure I get eight hours of sleep, no matter what. After having a glass of warm milk and doing about twenty minutes of stretches before going to bed, I usually have no problems sleeping until morning. Just like a baby, I wake up without any fatigue or stress in the morning. I was told there were no issues at my last check-up. I'm trying to explain that I'm a person who wishes to live a very quiet life. I take care not to trouble myself with any enemies, like winning and losing, that would cause me to lose sleep at night. That is how I deal with society, and I know that is what brings me happiness. Although, if I were to fight I wouldn't lose to anyone.

edit to thank the word filter


----------



## dreamworks face (Apr 24, 2019)

I have the same name as the antagonist of a best-selling PS4 game.


----------



## Clovis (Apr 24, 2019)

Hey, what's got two thumbs and is called Clovis??!
:indicates self with both thumbs:
:grins stupidly:


----------



## Death Grip (Apr 24, 2019)

My neighbor drives a truck. Possibly they own it as well. Or maybe they don't.


----------



## GethN7 (Apr 24, 2019)

I'm human.


----------



## The Crow (Apr 24, 2019)

I'm female, irl.


----------



## Shayden (Apr 24, 2019)

I like breathing.


----------



## Agent Wet (Apr 24, 2019)

I live on this autistic planet called Earth.


----------



## Miss Misery (Apr 24, 2019)

I am not actually the Ghost of Ol' Dirty Bastard.


----------



## Zersetzung (Apr 24, 2019)

i'm big boss


----------



## MCLOS Horthy (Apr 24, 2019)

I am.


----------



## Dante Alighieri (Apr 24, 2019)

I'm not on Mars.


----------



## Internet Nuisance (Apr 24, 2019)

I am a nuisance on this thing called the worldwide web.


----------



## TheSauceGod (Apr 24, 2019)

ground


----------



## qt farmer :) (Apr 24, 2019)

I'm not a Kiwi but I am a Farmer.


----------



## Autisimodo (Apr 24, 2019)

I think - Therefore I am.


----------



## MAPK phosphatase (Apr 24, 2019)

This is not a picture of me.

Edit: At least one person got the joke.


----------



## Pocket Dragoon (Apr 24, 2019)

Look outside.


----------



## Sylvie Paula Paula (Apr 24, 2019)

I do not have a penis.


----------



## Shitassdeaddude (Apr 24, 2019)

My car's turn signal sticks sometimes.


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Apr 24, 2019)

Do I actually live at https://www.google.com/maps/place/F...51b5b4dfadb90!8m2!3d34.0599518!4d-118.4893497  ?

Yes? For all that you know.


----------



## Wendy Carter (Apr 24, 2019)

I have a dead sister and my potential uncle is a demon.


----------



## KittyGremlin (Apr 24, 2019)

I post stupid shit on Kiwi Farms


----------



## Teri-Teri (Apr 24, 2019)

I live in the alternate universe, where anime exist.


----------



## Spunt (Apr 24, 2019)

I have a non-specific number of buttocks.


----------



## Slimy Time (Apr 24, 2019)

I live near to a large body of water.


----------



## Scotsman (Apr 24, 2019)

Take a guess.


----------



## Bon Bon (Apr 24, 2019)

Are my ears pierced? No telling.


----------



## d12 (Apr 24, 2019)

I, like most of my kin, live in a society.


----------



## LinuxVoid (Apr 24, 2019)

I have asked people to subscribe to Pewdiepie


----------



## Smith Banquod (Apr 24, 2019)

I'm an AI experiment created for the sole purpose of destroying humanity, but got addicted to shitposting nazi appreciation memes. Heil Hitler.


----------



## Coelacanth (Apr 24, 2019)

I am a living fossil.


----------



## downwardspiral (Apr 24, 2019)

I fucked your mother


----------



## Chicken Picnic (Apr 24, 2019)

I'm not actually a chicken

or a duck


----------



## 666DEATHGAY (Apr 24, 2019)

downwardspiral said:


> I fucked your mother


Lol doxxed, hi dad


----------



## Jmz_33 (Apr 24, 2019)

I shat in your shoes!


----------



## hambeerlyingnreed (Apr 24, 2019)

I've never been to the Cheesecake Factory, I don't have a cat named Sayum, and I'm not a fan of Sonic or Pokemon.


----------



## QT 219 (Apr 24, 2019)

I am not my job.
I am not how much money I have in the bank.
I am not the car I drive.
I am not the contents of my wallet.
I'm not my fuckin' khakis.


----------



## UE 558 (Apr 24, 2019)

I like jumbo bad dragon t-rex dildos


----------



## YayLasagna (Apr 24, 2019)

I'm Dirty Dan


----------



## Mender Bug (Apr 24, 2019)

I live in a country North of Mexico but South of Canada.


----------



## Ruin (Apr 24, 2019)

I live in a society.


----------



## Chocolate Guy (Apr 24, 2019)

YayLasagna said:


> I'm Dirty Dan


I'd say I'm Dirty Dan.


----------



## Some Manajerk (Apr 24, 2019)

I sell potatoes


----------



## SigSauer (Apr 24, 2019)

I have a penis.


----------



## Bonedome (Apr 24, 2019)

^ Having a penis is a little too specific, what if I pull down some dude's drawers and there isn't one? I've eliminated one suspect.

I can speak English.


----------



## JM 590 (Apr 24, 2019)

I was on Facebook at one point, so you might have seen my face in an advertisement that I had no say in, and wouldn't endorse in a million years


----------



## madethistocomment (Apr 24, 2019)

I live somewhere in the Americas.


----------



## Recoil (Apr 24, 2019)

Visiting the Netherlands feels like coming home.


----------



## FA 855 (Apr 24, 2019)

I live on a landmass composed of topsoil, rock, bedrock, mantle, outer core, inner core.


----------



## Very Clever Nickname (Apr 24, 2019)

I have a very clever name and am not a person pretending to be Pikachu.


----------



## YayLasagna (Apr 24, 2019)

Chocolate Guy said:


> I'd say I'm Dirty Dan.


Well you're clearly a sock account then


----------



## Reynard (Apr 24, 2019)

I come from one of the many dead rust belt cities.


----------



## Chocolate Guy (Apr 24, 2019)

YayLasagna said:


> Well you're clearly a sock account then


No it's just you're Pinhead Larry.


----------



## MeatRokket08 (Apr 24, 2019)

Chocolate Guy said:


> No it's just you're Pinhead Larry.


Who you callin' Pinhead?


----------



## Wendy Carter (Apr 24, 2019)

YayLasagna said:


> I'm Dirty Dan





Chocolate Guy said:


> I'd say I'm Dirty Dan.







Which one of you fellers is the REAL Dirty Dan?!


----------



## YayLasagna (Apr 24, 2019)

Wendy_Carter said:


> Which one of you fellers is the REAL Dirty Dan?!


Me


----------



## Wendy Carter (Apr 24, 2019)

YayLasagna said:


> Me


----------



## YayLasagna (Apr 24, 2019)

Wendy_Carter said:


> View attachment 737022


----------



## Chocolate Guy (Apr 24, 2019)




----------



## ducktales4gameboy (Apr 24, 2019)

There are two pictures of me on the internet and I’m T-posing in both of them.


----------



## Gutpuke (Apr 24, 2019)

I currently reside on Earth.


----------



## dreadfuldollop (Apr 24, 2019)

I am average height.


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Apr 24, 2019)

I may or may not in fact be a human being residing somewhere in the vicinity of the Milky Way Galaxy.


----------



## PsychoNerd054 (Apr 25, 2019)

I live in a special place known as the Milky Way.


----------



## Soyless_Skeleton (Apr 26, 2019)

I'm not really a skeleton


----------



## Midlife Sperglord (Apr 26, 2019)

I live in a big white house in a city full of black people.


----------



## Inky 2.0 (Apr 26, 2019)

My bedroom window faces east


----------



## エリス (Apr 26, 2019)

I'm me


----------



## MAPK phosphatase (Apr 27, 2019)

I am within arms reach of two knives, and I've gotta' tell ya', it's pretty terrific.


----------



## PsychoNerd054 (Apr 27, 2019)

I have arms and legs.


----------



## Cosmug (Apr 27, 2019)

I speak English fluently and have about 206 bones that I keep on the inside of my body.


----------



## Guts Gets Some (May 6, 2019)

I had a black girlfriend once.


----------



## Sīn the Moon Daddy (May 6, 2019)

I'm the guy that chick keeps writing songs about.


----------



## latter day taint (May 7, 2019)

You remember that one movie about those superheroes and that one guy in it who is super hot? 

I am the person who can never remember his name.


----------



## UN 474 (May 7, 2019)

I inhabit a class H planet.


----------



## JM 590 (May 7, 2019)




----------



## Pina Colada (May 7, 2019)

I'm a vice president dominatrix.


----------



## Sprig of Parsley (May 7, 2019)

I'm here.  Sometimes I'm there too.  And there as well.


----------



## Lucifer's Rectum (May 7, 2019)

I live on a street that's connected to another street that's connected to a highway.


----------



## tasty humane burger (May 7, 2019)

I own a dog


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (May 7, 2019)

Gotta mole on my pecker. Kinda gives my TWELVE INCH BLACK COCK the look of a true trouser snake from that side.
None of my 6 gorillion thot bangs has ever even brought it up so protip to all you incels with mushroom-wangs and undescended testicles;


----------



## Shiversblood (May 7, 2019)

I live in the USA.


----------



## PL 001 (May 7, 2019)

I drive a car of some sort and may be headed to... that place...ya know, the place that sells good chili. I also may be hatless


----------



## Rick Pratt (May 11, 2019)

I'm in a small town in the north of the land of potatoes, rebellion and Oscar Wilde


----------



## cuddle striker (May 11, 2019)

I see dead people.


----------



## lurk_moar (May 11, 2019)

I live in a state full of Swedes and Somalis.

I graduate next week with a degree that is deeply misunderstood because nobody knows what I do or what my field of work entails, so I have to constantly explain what I do. Hell, even on a list of college majors, I cannot find mine.


----------



## Rigor Meowtis (May 11, 2019)

I exist


----------



## Sprig of Parsley (May 11, 2019)

lurk_moar said:


> I live in a state full of Swedes and Somalis.



That's kind of a slam dunk there.


----------



## Stoneheart (May 11, 2019)

i like beer


----------



## Shibaru (May 13, 2019)

I Like Cöke Zero Orange Vanilla


----------



## edibleBulimia (May 13, 2019)

I like some soda that no one really knows and if they do know, they insult it a lot. It’s native. Or something.


----------



## Sprig of Parsley (May 13, 2019)

edibleBulimia said:


> I like some soda that no one really knows and if they do know, they insult it a lot. It’s native. Or something.


Few options come to mind right away.  If it's my first choice, I don't understand why you like that stuff.


----------



## edibleBulimia (May 13, 2019)

Sprig of Parsley said:


> Few options come to mind right away.  If it's my first choice, I don't understand why you like that stuff.



I’m not from North America.


----------



## Sprig of Parsley (May 13, 2019)

edibleBulimia said:


> I’m not from North America.


Opens up a few more that I'm vaguely familiar with, but they're nowhere near as bad as what I was thinking.


----------



## PL 001 (May 13, 2019)

I prefer porters and stouts over lagers.


----------



## Count K. Rumulon (May 14, 2019)

I am a frog and a penguin


----------



## Shiversblood (May 14, 2019)

Some men are indeed green like a frog, green with envy.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (May 14, 2019)

I'm not Stephen Fry.



Spoiler



I'm not Oscar Wilde.


----------



## Hariel (May 14, 2019)

Waiting to watch the wall being built.


----------



## Cryptozoology (May 14, 2019)

Thanks to amputees, I have a slightly higher than average number of limbs.


----------



## Bellson Adams (May 14, 2019)

im carrying $5 on myself


----------



## Furry Furry (May 14, 2019)

I live between hills.


----------



## Menhera-Chan (May 14, 2019)

I’m not actually Chris Hansen


----------



## MAPK phosphatase (May 14, 2019)

Rigor Meowtis said:


> I exist


My condolences.


----------



## King Tiger The Heavy (May 14, 2019)

I'm not actually from Germany, and am in fact a mutt.


----------



## Glad I couldn't help (May 15, 2019)

I am inconsiderate of other people's well-being.


----------



## Burn Book (May 15, 2019)

I'm eating a sandwich right now.


----------



## Unog (May 15, 2019)

I dislike the smell of mothballs.


----------



## latter day taint (May 15, 2019)

I pooped today


----------



## Samoyed (May 15, 2019)

Name: Marco Polo
Address: 1600 Pennsylvania Avenue 
Age: 69
Occupation: Merchant

resources used: https://www.zillow.com/homedetails/1600-Pennsylvania-Ave-NW-Washington-DC-20006/84074482_zpid/


----------



## Ebonic Tutor (May 16, 2019)

There are 2 trees in my front yard.


----------



## Milk Mage (May 16, 2019)

I live in a society


----------



## VIVIIXI (May 16, 2019)

I have fingernails.


----------



## keyboredsm4shthe2nd (May 16, 2019)

i take my religious duties very seriously


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (May 17, 2019)




----------



## Buster O'Keefe (May 17, 2019)

I'm a phone posting faggot


----------



## Absolute Brainlet (May 17, 2019)

me irl, dont leak


----------



## Ilackcreativity (May 17, 2019)

I live in the northern hemisphere.


----------



## wrangled tard (May 17, 2019)

I was born this one time.


----------



## Basil II (May 17, 2019)

this is literally me


----------



## Diggingmyowngrave (May 17, 2019)

I live in the same county CWC went to high school at. Gimme my fucking money!


----------



## c-no (May 18, 2019)

I'm from the land of Freedom and cheeseburgers.


----------



## MAPK phosphatase (May 18, 2019)

Spoiler: My Selfie do not leak please.


----------



## Kataomoi00 (May 18, 2019)

I was born during a period of time in the past.


----------



## Sīn the Moon Daddy (May 19, 2019)

_I was there_


----------



## Dysnomia (May 20, 2019)

I have a vagina irl.


----------



## Coleslaw (May 20, 2019)

I'm older than I was before.


----------



## UE 558 (May 20, 2019)

I am a nigger


----------



## Ausf Panzerkampf (May 20, 2019)

I work in a certain factory that produces large amounts of hydroxylic acid. It is fairly well known, you might actually be able to find me.


----------



## I'm Just A Human Bean (May 21, 2019)

I can speak English.


----------



## PN 801 (May 21, 2019)

I suck my own dick.n


----------



## Remove Goat (May 21, 2019)

I live somewhere between a galaxies known as "UDFj-39546284" and "GN-z11," each approximately 30 billion light years from a planet named "Earth," along the existence of a fourth dimension known as "time."


----------



## Zarkov (May 21, 2019)

My president is an avowed necrophiliac.


----------



## Tahoma (May 21, 2019)

I live with your ex.


----------



## swampsurface (May 21, 2019)

I live somewhere on planet Earth


----------



## Gordon Cole (May 22, 2019)

I can walk.


----------



## tangerine pigtails (May 25, 2019)

This person is usually doing things.


----------



## Knucklehead (May 25, 2019)

There is grass...


----------



## Jebu Nagazi (May 25, 2019)

I am a carbonbased lifeform residing on a silly little rock in the Milkyway...


----------



## queerape (May 25, 2019)

I am a great ape


----------



## Ambidextype (May 25, 2019)

I'm a millennial.


----------



## Tron: Deadly Dicks (May 26, 2019)

I'm a furry.


----------



## An Sionnach Seang (May 26, 2019)

I live halfway up a hill, and most of my town consists of hills


----------



## Non-Threatening Niall (May 26, 2019)

Nope, not that Niall you're thinking of.


----------



## Solo Wing Pixy (May 27, 2019)

There's a low water table here...


----------



## Rungle (May 28, 2019)

im not actually cat.
i only use that for my profile picture.


----------



## Bread Fetishist (May 28, 2019)

I may or may not live on the same continent as you.


----------



## Immortal Technique (May 28, 2019)

At night, when the moon is out, I cannot see the far-side of it.


----------



## Deltron67 (May 28, 2019)

I eat eggs.


----------



## Fancy Rat (May 28, 2019)

I have, at least once in my life, purchased paper towels.


----------



## TheNiggerWord (May 28, 2019)

I fucked your mom.


----------



## Extant Theropod (May 28, 2019)

My name is not important. What is important is what I'm going to do. I just fuckin' hate this world, and the human worms feasting on its carcass. My whole life is just cold, bitter_ hatred_. And I always wanted to die violently. This is the time of vengeance, and no life is worth saving. And I will put in the grave as many as I can. It's time for me to kill, and it's time for me to die. My genocide crusade begins here.


----------



## Rabidcolombian (May 28, 2019)

Extant Theropod said:


> My name is not important. What is important is what I'm going to do. I just fuckin' hate this world, and the human worms feasting on its carcass. My whole life is just cold, bitter_ hatred_. And I always wanted to die violently. This is the time of vengeance, and no life is worth saving. And I will put in the grave as many as I can. It's time for me to kill, and it's time for me to die. My genocide crusade begins here.



Remember to subscribe to Pewdiepie, lads.


----------



## Great Dane (May 28, 2019)

I have two hands.


----------



## soy_king (May 28, 2019)

Believe it or not, I am not Maddox. Or Mundane Matt.


----------



## EsteemedAutismologist (May 28, 2019)

I put holes in people on purpose. Mostly against their will.


----------



## ScrapBuyer (May 28, 2019)

amputee


----------



## Roast Chicken (May 29, 2019)

I live at the bottom of a hill. 



EsteemedAutismologist said:


> I put holes in people on purpose. Mostly against their will.



Found the Transylavian.


----------



## Fish-Eyed Fool (May 29, 2019)

I'm not in the obituaries yet.


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 30, 2019)

This was the sky outside my house a couple of days ago.




I rotated the image to protect my anonymity.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 30, 2019)

I exist.


----------



## Varg Did Nothing Wrong (May 30, 2019)

I may or may not be Varg Vikernes


----------



## Cedric_Eff (May 30, 2019)

I’ve gone here.


----------



## HP Lovecrafts Cat (May 31, 2019)

It's so dark here. I'm so alone.


----------



## madethistocomment (May 31, 2019)

I am most definitely a human being.


----------



## betterbullocks (May 31, 2019)

I'm banned from NeoGAF


----------



## Notgoodwithusernames (May 31, 2019)

Movie directed by Ridley Scott


----------



## RomanesEuntDomus (May 31, 2019)

I metabolize oxygen into carbon dioxide and I frequently consume small quantities of water and irregularly large quantities of nutrients.


----------



## Ambidextype (Jun 1, 2019)

I live in a country with reasonably fast internet.


----------



## Mesh Gear Fox (Jun 3, 2019)

I have a widow's peak.


----------



## zoidey (Jun 4, 2019)

i'm not fireproof


----------



## KingofNothing (Jun 4, 2019)

I'm not dead yet.


----------



## maalikthefakemuzzie (Jun 4, 2019)

Tahoma said:


> I live with your ex.


So you live with noone?

I am strong IRL.


----------



## Pineapple Fox (Jun 4, 2019)

The currency in my country comes in various colours


----------



## Pepito The Cat (Jun 4, 2019)

My house has walls and a roof


----------

